# Cleaning The Roof. What To Use??



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

*So I cleaned the roof today with car wash soap warm water and a brush. It is considerably cleaner but still could use something to get it whiter. Wondering what you guy's use to get it super white. It is possible that im being a little to anal too and that it is perhaps good enough. But it sure would make me feel better if it was shiny white again.*


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is clean enough. The only reason you want to clean the roof is so you can inspect the seams. A side benefit of a really clean roof is that it reduces black streaks.

You can try ****-n-Span, it will help get it whiter.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

got back on the roof this morning and decided it looked good enough. So i went ahead and installed 3 max air vent covers and applied a little caulking. Now its time to give the outside a bath and tighten the connection on the 30 amp fuse for the slides. Couldnt figure out why the slides had no power yesterday luckily it was just a loose connection.


----------



## NS_Bluenoser (Jun 14, 2010)

I used SOS with bleach powder on my old pop up. It turned out like new. Lots of scrubing with a brush to be done though. I haven't been on the roof of my Outback - no ladder.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Plain dish soap and a little bleach do wonder. No need for those expensive cleaners from RV dealers.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I used a standard Gel-Gloss car wash on Sunday, to clean the OB top to bottom. I hadn't washed it since last October....the roof was grey and nasty. A simple brushing (which was actually a lot of work up on the ladder) got it clean again....and will hopefully stave off the dreaded black streaks!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I use a bucket of hot water with a generous amount of dish soap, tiny bleach, a good old fashion mop, and let it soak a while. Then I CAREFULLY powerwash everything (spray gun on fan mode, and keep a safe distance), ac cover, fridge cover, vent covers.... It comes so clean that on a sunny day, it actually bothers my eyes to look at it.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dicor roof cleaner and a long car wash brush. Does a good job. Then I treat it with Dicor roof guard.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Simple Green from Sam's. A little bleach one time every couple of years.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Be careful not to use a hard bristle brush, it can take some of the white off of the rubber and as it runs down and onto your mother-in-laws driveway, leave odd white stains after the water dries. Don't ask me how I know.







I normally just use a long, soft bristle brush on an extendable handle and as Andy says, that gets it clean enough. This year I decided to try to take it a step further and received the results that got me more work cleaning the dang driveway. I won't do that again. I gently use the hard bristle on the blobs of dicor on the roof so that I can see very well where I need to add in more to take care of any cracks. The soft bristle doesn't get the gunk off of those blobs very well. For the rubber roof though, it does just fine.

-CC


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

battalionchief3 said:


> Dicor roof cleaner and a long car wash brush. Does a good job. Then I treat it with Dicor roof guard.


I treated my roof with Dicor Roof Guard two months ago. Last weekend while I was installing the new a/c unit I notice the roof had a coat of white chalky material...most likely from that Dicor Roof Guard. That Roof Guard does not seem to do any good for the roof.


----------

